# E/M 3 key components vs. time??



## 1071471 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi All,

Let's say the 3 key components qualify for 99214, but the time documented at the bottom of the note qualifies for 99213 (i.e. "I spent 20 minutes with this patient and greater than 50% was spent in counseling the patient regarding delaying maintenace therapy #1 pending improved ANC counts")

Would you code a 99214 based on the elements OR would you code 99213 based on time??? Keep in mind that time can be considered the key or controlling factor.

I look forward to your feedback!!!!


----------



## renifejn (Feb 17, 2010)

No, code based on what the documentation levels out to be.


----------



## Walker22 (Feb 17, 2010)

If the time spent in counseling is greater than 50% of the time spent during the visit, then you may _choose_ to use time as a basis for coding. You do not _have_ to. Therefore if the components add up to a greater level than the time spent, by all means use the higher code!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree with Walker22 and renifejn.


----------

